# Thinking about an SST



## Prostreet513 (Mar 20, 2011)

I currently have a 2009 Fuji Roubaix with a full carbon Fuji Team pro fork and I have upgraded everything on it. I decided I am wanting to move up to a full carbon frame. I am not a racer more so a recreational rider and I use my road bike for conditioning and improving spinning to help with my MTB riding and racing. I found a great deal on a brand new 2009 Fuji SST 2.0 frame and fork so do you guys think it would be a good idea or is it overkill or too aero to be comfortable?


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

IMHO the 2009 isn't a real looker. It will be lighter than your Roubaix, but... is there anything else that might give you more return for your money? Nice light set of wheels, new suspension fork for your MTB?


----------



## Prostreet513 (Mar 20, 2011)

No my mountain bikes are all built exactly the way I want them. Do you think I would notice a big difference in the ride going from my roubaix to an all carbon frame? Most of the stuff on my roubaix is carbon and I actually have a full carbon fork from a Fuji team pro on there.


----------



## LOV2GOFAST (Apr 24, 2011)

*Thinking of an SST*

I just purchased a SST 3.0 and I lov it just a little saddle sore but working through it. Everywhere I go and even with the bike on the car rack people stare or ask about it. Its the bike Ive ever owned.


----------



## mdinno (Mar 21, 2012)

I have the 09 SST 2.0 and I almost sold it for an 012 but finally decided against it. I think it's sharp looking bike and definitely the most aero out of all the SST frames.


----------

